# Aubachtal MTB Rennen Wiesthal 09.09.2007



## mtbmarcus (7. August 2007)

Hi,
möchte auf ein schönes MTB-Rennen hier im Spessart hinweisen. Es findet in einem Nachbarort von Frammersbach statt. 
Hier der Link: http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/ausdauersport/MTB06/mtb-frame.htm


----------



## Wirzi (8. August 2007)

Hi Marcus,
dann sehen wir uns dort. Bist Du die neue Strecke schon mal gefahren?
Gruß 
Wirzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (8. August 2007)

Bin auch wieder auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs, diesmal mit 2 Neulingen.

Man sieht sich.

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (8. August 2007)

Ich komme nicht mache mal 3 Wochen an den Lago di Garda    habe den Spessartschlamm dicke


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. August 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mache mal 3 Wochen an den Lago di Garda    habe den Spessartschlamm dicke



Na ja, bis dahin wir die Strecke auf jeden Fall abtrocknen. Ich nämlich Urlaub und da muß es schön werden. Aber für Roßbach sehe ich in meiner Kristallkugel wieder Schlamm.

@wirzi
Nein, bin die Strecke noch nicht abgefahren. Habe aber die GPS-Daten und hoffe am Wochenende mal fahren zu können.


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. August 2007)

Sind heute die Strecke zum größten Teil mit einem GPS-Gerät abgefahren. Da die GPS-Daten von Hand mit einer Karte hergestellt wurden gab es doch einige kleiner Fehler an Kreuzungen oder mitten im Wald. Wir mußten dann halt etwas suchen. Beim nächsten Mal wird es aber besser. Technisch ist die neue Strecke auf keinen Fall schwerer geworden. Allerdings ist sie jetzt noch unrythmischer. Von Vorteil wäre auf jeden Fall wenn es mal etwas trockener werden würde. Da gibt es richtige Seen im Wald um die man gar nicht mehr herum fahren kann. Also am besten mitten durch.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. August 2007)

Egal welches Wetter...ich freu mich schon drauf! 

@Wirzi: Da fehlt noch der S3 in der Liste (ohne Radträger)...  
Meld dich dann halt am Samstag auf deiner Heimfahrt, ab wann wir die Strecke angehen können!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Wirzi (16. August 2007)

Ja eigentlich schon. Steht dann in einem anderen Forum. Bis Samstag!


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. August 2007)

Hoffen wir mal auf etwas trockeneres Wetter....sonst muß ich wieder so viel putzen!


----------



## Aubachbiker (26. August 2007)

Am Samstag den 01.09.2007 führen stellen wir die neue Strecke vor.

Treffpunkt ist um 13:00 Uhr am Sportplatz.
Es gehen unterschiedliche Leistungsgruppen an den Start.

Also dann bis Samstag. Wir freuen uns auf euer kommen.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## KermitB4 (27. August 2007)

Ich bin dabei!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lunde (28. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Die neue Stecke ist etwas "ausgeglichener". Es geht (besonders auf den 60 km) nicht mehr ganz so unruhig zu.
Besonders die Trails nach Heinrichsthal und Partenstein sind echt schön!
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. August 2007)

Kommt alle einfach am Samstag, dem 1.9.2007 zu uns nach Wiesthal zur Streckenbesichtigung! Dann könnt ihr euch das ganze mal ansehen und euch gleich anschließend anmelden!


----------



## KermitB4 (1. September 2007)

Bin eben von der Streckenvorstellung zurück und kann nur ein Wort sagen:

E K E L H A F T !

MFG


----------



## Aubachbiker (2. September 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Bin eben von der Streckenvorstellung zurück und kann nur ein Wort sagen:
> 
> E K E L H A F T !
> 
> MFG



Hallo KermitB4, 

Kannst du mal sagen was du mit E K E L H A F T meinst?

Mit einem Kraftausdruck kann man das wohl nicht beschreiben.

Gruß

Aubachbiker


----------



## KermitB4 (2. September 2007)

Die Strecke ist gut, dagegen ist nichts auszusetzen.

Nur gegen das eine klitzekleine 30 cm tiefe "Burggräblein" in das ich mich mit schwung reingelegt habe fand ich ekelhaft. 

Bis Sonntag, ich freu mich drauf.

P.S. Schade dass es nciht die Hockeruh hochgeht, auf der 30er Strecke.

MFG


----------



## Aubachbiker (2. September 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist gut, dagegen ist nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Nur gegen das eine klitzekleine 30 cm tiefe "Burggräblein" in das ich mich mit schwung reingelegt habe fand ich ekelhaft.
> 
> ...



Hi KermitB4,

mit dieser Ausage kann man etwas mehr aussagen.

Bei dem Graben handelt es sich vermutlich um den Graben in der ersten Abfahrt im 60er Teil vor der Anfahrt zur Hockenruhe.
Der wird nächste Woche natürich besser markiert und auch ein Strecken posten dort plaziert. Ich hoffe du und dein Bike haben beim Sturz keinen Schaden genommen.
Das die 30er die Hockenruh nicht mehr drinn haben ist eigentlich schon Schade. Ich kann mir aber auch ganz gut denken das genug froh sein werden wenn sie nicht mehr da rauf müssen. Das ist halt unser Grabig, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Viele Grüße

Aubachbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (2. September 2007)

Kein Problem mit dem Bike, ist noch alles dran. 

War einfach ein Anfänger-Fahrfehler von mir. 

Bis Soinich 

MFG


----------



## thof (6. September 2007)

In welchen Zustand ist eigentlich die Strecke? Trocken, feucht, oder sogar matschig? Werde mich spontan entscheiden!


----------



## KermitB4 (6. September 2007)

Ich würde sagen matschig. 

Gefahren wird aber trotzdem! 

MFG


----------



## Cuberider2812 (7. September 2007)

@KerbitB4: Diese Einstellung lob ich mir! Nicht gemeckert wird, sondern gefahren! So solls sein!

War am Mittwoch auf dem ersten Teil (28 km) unterwegs. Klar, das Wasser wird nicht verschwinden bis Sonntag, zumal es am Donnerstag und auch heute wieder nicht trockener von oben wird. Aber es ist alles fahrbar!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## KermitB4 (9. September 2007)

Man war das geil heute!

Hat wie immer richtig Spass gemacht. Und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt. Die Strecke war nicht wie befürchtet schlammig sondern bis auf Wasserlöcher die meist umfahren werden konnte relativ harmlos.

Ich werd nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei sein.

Aber einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich noch:

Wenn in der Ausschreibung und sonst überall, der Siegerehrungstermin mit 12 Uhr festgelegt ist, die Siegerehrung dann um 14:30 Uhr zu starten.

Wäre schon gerne mal aufs Podium gestiegen. 

MFG


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. September 2007)

Hatte die 60Km Runde wirklich nur 1260Hm? Laut meinem Polar CS600 war es so.


----------



## zwillingsbike (10. September 2007)

Zufall? mein CS600 hat am Ende 1145m angezeigt.
hatte mich ab km 45 angefangen zu wundern und ich wollte garnicht richtig Gas geben weil ich noch auf die 500hm gewartet habe (bin die Strecke das erste mal gefahren).
Zu Hause hab ich dann festgestellt daß mein hrm File einige negative Höhenwerte innerhalb der letzten 10min der Aufzeichnung hatte. War deshalb nicht sicher ob der Computer gesponnen hat.
Naja, vielleicht warens ja wirklich nur knapp 1200hm?

Rest... gebt mal eure hm durch...
Gruß Andi


----------



## Aubachbiker (10. September 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Hatte die 60Km Runde wirklich nur 1260Hm? Laut meinem Polar CS600 war es so.




Hallo Marcus,

die Frage kam gestern öfters. Laut dem Streckenprofil sollten es 1570 HM sein.
Das Profiil mit Top50 Nordbayern von Vermessungsamt erstellt.
Bei der Streckenvorstellung waren es auch deutlich weniger. Ich hatte allerdings die Hockenruhe ausgelassen. Auserdem waren die Batterien von meinem Polar ziemlich schwach. Darum traute ich dem Polar nicht.

Wenn mein Polar wieder in Ordnung ist fahre ich die Strecke nochmal ab.

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. September 2007)

Hi Gerd,

da mein Polar bis jetzt immer richtig gelegen hat und Daten aus Karten meist nicht passen wird es wohl stimmen. Das mit den falschen Daten aus Karten hab ich mal in einem Artikel von einem GPS-Profi gelesen. Ich bin die Strecke vorher jeweils zur Hälfte mal abgefahren und bin dann zusammen auch auf diese HM gekommen. Allerdings hat es sich durch meine Krämpfe gestern sogar eher nach mehr HM angefüllt. Bin aber trotz eines Kettenklemmers gleich am ersten Berg mit meinem Ergebniss zufrieden. Wenn ich überlege daß ich bei ungefähr Platz 50 wieder ins Rennen eingestiegen bin war es echt OK.


----------



## KermitB4 (10. September 2007)

Ich hatte auf der angeblichen 30 KM Distanz auch nur 28 km auf meinem Sigma-Tacho. Wobei innerhalb meiner Distanz auch die Hockeruh eingeplant war ( laut Höhenprofil )

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwillingsbike (10. September 2007)

mein CS600 hat mich bisher auch noch nicht im Stich gelassen... ich hatte auch genau 58km drauf... tippe also eher auf reale ca. 1200hm


----------



## thof (11. September 2007)

Ich hatte 58,00 km und 1160 hm (HAC3). Hatte mir ebenfalls "Reserven" für die letzten 400 hm aufgehoben, die nicht kamen ... so bin ich wenigestens gut erholt ins Ziel gerollt.


----------



## phil_rad (17. September 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
laut meine Garmin Forerunner 201 hat die Strecke 1668 HM, Kann das sein? 
Gruß 
Phil


----------



## Aubachbiker (20. September 2007)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> laut meine Garmin Forerunner 201 hat die Strecke 1668 HM, Kann das sein?
> Gruß
> Phil



Hallo Phil,

nimmt man TOP 50 als Grundlage - Ja.
Beachtet man die gefahrenen Zeiten - Nein
Nimmt man die Zahl der Kommentare - Nein. 
Ich selbst bin die Strecke noch nicht koplett abgefahren, werde dies aber noch tun.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Glocke (23. September 2007)

in wenigen Minuten gibt es ein paar Bilder von Wiesthal auf www.Motofotographix.de.tf zu sehen. 

Viel Spaß ! ;-)


----------



## Cuberider2812 (24. September 2007)

Hey Glocke,

du hast ein wirklich schönes Foto von mir geschossen. Bild Nr. 58, Startnummer 4. Kannst du mir das in Originalgröße schicken? Wäre prima!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Glocke (25. September 2007)

na freilich,  schick mal deine eMail Adresse


----------



## KermitB4 (25. September 2007)

Hey Glöckchen!

Du warst das der neben meinem Vadder die Fotos geschossen hat. Ich hätte gerne die Bilder 28 und 29 von mir. 

Mailadresse gibts per pn.

Danke!

MFG


----------

